# Jamaican Dogwood and Mahogany live edge shelf.



## Blueglass (Mar 18, 2016)

It is far from perfect but I will get better. I have been planning on giving it to my mother for Mother's Day. My daughter (5) likes it and said don't worry I'll buy her something. I will have to get better pics when I have more time.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 18, 2016)

The top is Jamican dogwood? Looks a little different than the piece you sent me, nice shelf BTW!


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 18, 2016)

THanks. 2 different trees. I learned something preocessing this stuff. The stuff I cut right away didn't get much of the gray/ blue color. The logs I left out and got to much later had it much stronger. Your's is from the first go round but once I saw what was happening I rubbed that one down with the bark moistened and wrapped in cellophane. The color grew. That was a crazy crotch piece .

YOur piece came from my Mom's property line.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 18, 2016)

Yea it's pretty wild. It's almost ready for Showtime...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 18, 2016)

That has some WOW factor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

